# Is That It? Are you Kidding?!



## vrsechslvr (Oct 21, 2002)

I just purchased an '08 as a last minute buy and I have been researching on the available performance upgrades for this platform. What I can find is that the only options available to the 2.5l group is: 1. CAI or equivelent, 2. Exhaust, 3. Chip and 4. Go buy a 2.0T. Why?
I have been a big fan of the NA engines, especially the VR6, which is why I chose the 2.5l over the 2.0T version. But unlike the VR6, there isn't anything available for the 2.5l. 
When the VR6 was released there were tons of options available right away...Cams, SuperChargers, Turbos, Heads, Block Upgrades, Fuel Deleivery Options, Different Intake and Exhaust combinations, Literally tons of stuff to chose from to get the best performance out of it. 
But enter the 2.5l market and we have 'zip, nothing, nada'. Why are all or the majority of the tuners focusing on the turbo platform and not providing equal attention to the NA group? In my opinion, there are as many 2.5l owners out there as 2.0T owners that want to improve the potential of their cars. Right? 
The MKV has been on the market for a few years now and I'm concerned that there may never be a good performance offering for us. From what I have found is that VW did make some improvements to the 2.5l in the '08 release but.....when will the aftermarket begin to release anything at all.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

2.0T is available in europe. 2.5 is not. that makes the 2.5 demographic a bit smaller. you'll just have to wait until enough tuners pick up this engine, and soon more will follow. patience. its the winter anyway, save up for spring and see what's available then.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

Well you gotta keep in mind that our 2.5L I- 5 is closer to the MKIV's 2.slow 4 cylinder than it is to the VR6. The 2.5L does have some awesome potential, I believe, but it's an entry level engine. The 2.0T is for performance-minded people. The awesome thing about the 2.5L is that it has AWESOME potential for a turbo. I think we have pretty healthy aftermarket support considering how few people are really modding them. Of course, everyone on the 'tex is excited about a new mod, but the other 50%+ of 2.5L VW owners couldn't care less. 2.0T owners are more likely to want to mod their car and they're sold in Europe, which helps quite a bit. Golfs sell like hotcakes over there, sooo... There ya go. Don't think I'm slamming the I-5... I think this is the first time people have opted to buy the lower priced N/A vs, the 2.0T because of the size, power and potential it has. Compare that to the 1.8T vs 2.0L in the MKIV and there is no comparison between the two generations.


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

they have intakes, exhausts, chips, under-drive pulleys, almost finished with a 5-1 header, a turbo kit waiting to be released, short shifters. in production flywheels, there picking up on it give it time.....


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (wickett.)*

You are retarded if you think cams turbo superchargers, etc were available for the VR6's the minute they were released. That is just plain verbal (keyboard) puke. Things like that take lots of time and effort in research and development to produce.
The 2.5L was just released, take a chill pill and relax. There is plenty available to make this engine have more power. If anything, I think the market is developing rather quickly.
So far there is chip, intake, exhaust, header, underdrive pulley. There will be a turbo kit released in January. What the heck else could you possibly be wanting right now?


_Modified by travis3265 at 11:39 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Is That It? Are you Kidding?! (vrsechslvr)*

heh heh








I got the autotech torque mount, the carbo intake, Techtonics exhaust with my manual. I like the 2.5L just fine - N/A normality with some torque. Give it some time. Have you seen the video for the turbo five? the one where they go 0-130 mph?
c2 and faint rumblings of a Neuspeed project.. Techtonic camshafts. in a few years, oh, it'll be just fine


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Is That It? Are you Kidding?! (vrsechslvr)*

in the past, almost all the vw engines that were released for the US market where released years before in the european market. So tuners had plenty of time for development. The Rabbit 2.5L is only available in the US and has not been around very long, so maybe you should have done your homework before jumping into the Rabbit. Still, there are some good developments in progress as already been stated. If instant gratification is your need, buy a Lambo....


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif going slow, i vote for looks, cause if your gonna be slow atleast look good


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Is That It? Are you Kidding?! (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_heh heh








I got the autotech torque mount, the carbo intake, Techtonics exhaust with my manual. I like the 2.5L just fine - N/A normality with some torque. Give it some time. Have you seen the video for the turbo five? the one where they go 0-130 mph?
c2 and faint rumblings of a Neuspeed project.. Techtonic camshafts. in a few years, oh, it'll be just fine 

Yeah, frankly, I'd be upset if there was a buncha crap out that'd make my car go faster. Mostly because I'd void my warranty in a heartbeat, and partly because I'm just plain broke and can't afford to run anything but stock class in autocross. Just be patient, you guys... We have a great, growing aftermarket.


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

Why would an economy car have a large after market? The only thing I would ever 'mod' would be the computer to turn off the god damn rev hang (ie; emissions none-sense). [edit] the only reason why the Honda economy boxes became so popular was because they were lightweight cars with amazingly well built engines that could handle boost. 


_Modified by Servo888 at 6:17 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_Why would an economy car have a large after market? The only thing I would ever 'mod' would be the computer to turn off the god damn rev hang (ie; emissions none-sense). [edit] the only reason why the Honda economy boxes became so popular was because they were lightweight cars with amazingly well built engines that could handle boost *and have one hell of a great flowing head for N/A power*. 

_Modified by Servo888 at 6:17 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Is That It? Are you Kidding?! (vrsechslvr)*

Have a a little bit of patience. Plenty will be available very soon. Both C2 and NEUSPEED have forced induction on the way, Evolution Tuning is working on naturally-aspirated things other than their intake and header (which is hush-hush for now)







and you can already get software, exhausts, and other bolt-ons as off-the-shelf parts today.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Is That It? Are you Kidding?! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Both C2 and NEUSPEED have forced induction on the way, Evolution Tuning is working on naturally-aspirated things other than their intake and header (which is hush-hush for now)

















http://www.webridestv.com/show...11158 
"because where there's lightning, there's THUNDER!"


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

theres already a chip for 08s?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif going slow, i vote for looks, cause if your gonna be slow atleast look good
















x2


----------



## NCDieselGuy (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.inmotionusa.com Has a Chip for the Rabbit for any year.


----------



## eurofan22 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Is That It? Are you Kidding?! (vrsechslvr)*

dont forget lnt is almost done with the turbo kit for the 2.5 which made 210 to the wheels


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Erm..... I hope you mean C2... LNT *was*/is developing a CAI for our motor, but that has yet to surface.


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Servo888)*

The only thing I would ever 'mod' would be the computer to turn off the god damn rev hang (ie; emissions none-sense). [edit] 
_Modified by Servo888 at 6:17 PM 12-20-2007_[/QUOTE] 
A friggin men! I hate that rpm hang


----------



## eurofan22 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

i wasnt talking about lnt's cai im talking about the turbo kit that is almost done


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

January '08 is a BIG MONTH for C2 in the 2.5L world with the release of our 2.5L Turbo Kit (220whp in Stage 1), our 87 and 93 Octane NA programming and our *NEW* 2.5L CAI.
Our Turbo kit is a wonderful addition to the 2.5L, but if you are looking for an intermediate step, you may consider our CAI/NA Software package.
chris
C2


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_








January '08 is a BIG MONTH for C2 in the 2.5L world with the release of our 2.5L Turbo Kit (220whp in Stage 1), our 87 and 93 Octane NA programming and our *NEW* 2.5L CAI.
Our Turbo kit is a wonderful addition to the 2.5L, but if you are looking for an intermediate step, you may consider our CAI/NA Software package.
chris
C2



got any pictures of the full kit laid out? and pricing i am a 2L fsi guy but i am still interested to kno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

